# Harry Potter Spoiler thread!



## Flashy (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, so I guess I probably finished first, hopefully someone else will finish soon, because I have no one to discuss this with, lol.

I'm going to put the spoiler ingrey incase some silly person clicks this and cries because it was an accident.

Can anyone explain to me why Dumbledore's wand became Draco's? 

That's the only bit I didn't understand.

The second half of the book was excellent though.

Someone hurry up and finish


----------



## ellissian (Jul 21, 2007)

As I said in the other thread I'm not allowed to read it yet, but I've read all the spoilers. I just could'nt wait until Sian's finished reading it, I will be old and wrinkly by then!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 21, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> I've read all the spoilers.


:O shame on you!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't care the suspense was killing me!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, bless.

After finishing the book I went and read loads of spoilers and they were SO wrong, lol.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

I found most of the deaths by flicking though the book, then read the spoilers. I actually read the 19 years later part first!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 22, 2007)

So do tell - who died and what happened to Harry??????

Pam


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

Who died, erm Hedwig, Mad-Eye-Moody, Voldemort (obviously), Fred, Lupin, Tonks, Dobby, Snape. Erm, can't think of others right now.

Harry, Ginny, Ron and Hermione were all fine, and they went on to have children (Harry and Ginny married, and Ron and Hermione married) and the 19 years later bit was them at the platform 9 3/4 seeing their children onto the train.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

Crabbe died too I think!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeh he did. So many did it's hard to remember them all.


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 22, 2007)

wow! so many died! i heard 2 main characters die in the 7th book. but now i am confused, what two??


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

JK must of meant Voldemort and Snape personally I'm sad Headwig and Fred are gone.  

Is Buckbeak in this book? Don't tell me he is dead!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 22, 2007)

I finished to book late last night. 

Buckbeak was mentioned a bit I think, he didn't die.

After the battle of Hogwarts 50 people died, though she only told us a few. Colin Creevey died then, Bellatrix Lestrange was killed by Molly Weasley, Crabbe dies in the Room of requirement when he set it on fire, but it was cursed fire so they couldn't put it out, but Harry saved Malfoy and Goyle's lives. Wormtail died, too, when he showed a little bit or mercy to Harry the Siver hand stangled him.

I knew Harry would be a Horcrux! I just said that to a friend a few days ago.

I'll admit though, I was disappointed by the ending, I really wanted to find out more about what happened to them in the future, and most people weren't even mentioned, like Luna. :?Otherwise it was great!

Did anybody cry? I cried a lot when Dobby died, and when Harry saw Remus and Tonks' bodies.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

no, I didn't cry. I was saddest when Hedwig died, but nothing else made me sad really, well, sad enough to cry.

I don't know who the two main characters were, Voldemort and Snape, I agree is possible, but was Fred considered main? Because I would personally count the main characters as Harry, Ron, Hermione and possibly Dumbledore.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 22, 2007)

I cried when Hedwig died... 

Awesome book though. It took me a while to get my hands on it then other people and sleep kept dragging me away. 

I'm kinda sad that it's over now.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 22, 2007)

I expected one of the main three to die. Its was inevitable that Voldemort would die, but I'm a bit stumped, don't know who she meant the to main characters were.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm going to start from the first book and read them all through because I know it ties a lot of things in and I want to see if it gives a different spin on anything.


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 22, 2007)

is snape good or bad?

or should I wait?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

*kathy5 wrote: *


> is snape good or bad?
> 
> or should I wait?



:shock:I thought you'd learnt not to read the spoilers. Shame on you 

Snape is good. 

Why not just read the book instead of getting random pieces of info?


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 22, 2007)

> Why not just read the book instead of getting random pieces of info?




cause I will not get the book until next week sometime & it is killing me not being able to read it

:sad::cry2:bigtears:


----------



## polly (Jul 22, 2007)

Tracy its cause it was Draco's wand that killed Dumbledore. not snapes


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Tracy its cause it was Draco's wand that killed Dumbledore. not snapes



Ah, you're right. I'd forgotten that, that's why I need to go back and read all the books again, lol.

Thanks


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm still happily reading book 6, I've never bothered reading one before now. 

Well, better late than never thats what I say.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, aw.



I just remembered that Wormtail also dies. I just keep remembering bits whilst doing other things.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

Is Tonk's the girl who was briefly in the last film who hair turned red?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 22, 2007)

Dobby dies too, that part made me bawl like a baby.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 22, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Is Tonk's the girl who was briefly in the last film who hair turned red?


yeah with the duck and pig nose at the dinner table


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Katie, all the way through the film I had my son slurping slush. I must of missed the part about her name.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 22, 2007)

I made an HP spoiler room in the falsh chat thing if anyone wants to pop up and talk


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2007)

I've missed going on the chat room but I can't use it till I get my computer back. I don't think this phone supports the content.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 22, 2007)

awww sad


----------



## pamnock (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting - I'm relieved to know that Harry, Ron and Hermionedidn't die 

Pam


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 22, 2007)

I just finished. The ending dissapointed me. Harry lives. I have been wanting him to die for a while now. And saying he did die dosemt count as he came back. I didn't cry, I think my brain is in shock from reading for 7 hours yesterday and about 4 today. I thought Harry wold have raised Lupins son. At least its over now and all we have left is the substandard movies. Maybe by the time they are finished, Dan will be the same age as Harry. Since Harry was born in 1980 he is now 27. kinda creepy though.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 22, 2007)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I just finished. The ending dissapointed me. Harry lives. I have been wanting him to die for a while now. And saying he did die dosemt count as he came back. I didn't cry, I think my brain is in shock from reading for 7 hours yesterday and about 4 today. I thought Harry wold have raised Lupins son. At least its over now and all we have left is the substandard movies. Maybe by the time they are finished, Dan will be the same age as Harry. Since Harry was born in 1980 he is now 27. kinda creepy though.



I thought Harry would have raised him too. It does say something about him eating dinner withthem 4x a week though,so I guess they're still close, he's just being raised by his grandmother. 

I like to think that Harry and I are the same age. Considering I turned 17 a month ago and, in my head, Harry just turned 17.


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 22, 2007)

I finished the book earlier today, I couldn't put it down. I was really sad when Dobby died, I didn't see that coming. I'm probably most surprised that Hagrid didn't die, I would have put money on it. The humanization of Dumbledore was GREAT, I like that he wasn't flawless. I think I've heard rumors of an eigth book, if not it be great just to get more books set in the Harry Potter world.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 22, 2007)

My personal thought is that Harry Potter's story is over (even though there was a very forboding line at the end of the book) and that, if any more books are written about the wizarding world, it will be about his kids.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree. I don't think she should, or could, write more about Harry, but she could about the kids. That's probably why she did that bit, so that it's open for them.


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2007)

Are you guys sure that Snape used Draco's wand to kill Dumbledore in Book 6? I thought the reason the Elder Wand saw Draco as its master wasnt because his wand killed Dumbledore, but because he was the one who took Dumbledore's wand from him right before he died by using "Expelliarmus" and then Snape killed him (but not really) so the wand was essentially taken by Draco, making him the master.

I really loved the whole book and was really sweating bullets from the moment poor Hedwig died. Dobby's death was awul as well. 

I really thought that Harry would die. I liked the end, but it did seem kind of cheesy. It was a little too "Happily Ever After" for me. I thought at least one of the main three would die. 

I was disappointed thatshe didnt tie in the veil that Siruis had fallen behind in Book 5, I thought that might play a part in Book 7. And I loved how Neville killed Nagini, that was awesome.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeh Haley, that makes a lot of sense, he disarmed him, same as Harry did with Draco, hence the wand belonging to Harry.

I liked the fact that Neville's gran becamne proud of him. And reading about all the random people come back to fight, like Wood and people like that.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 23, 2007)

I liked that we got to see the Ravenclaw common room, I always wondered about the other common rooms.

I would have liked Harry to have spoken with Petunia, after we found out about her sending the letter to Dumbledore, I thought something would happen there.

I still can't believe that's it, no more Harry Potter. JKR says if she writes another book it will be like an encyclopedia of all the magical world, so it won't be the same.

I'm going to read 7 again, see if I pick up anything else.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 23, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> I really thought that Harry would die. I liked the end, but it did seem kind of cheesy. It was a little too "Happily Ever After" for me. I thought at least one of the main three would die.



I can't imagine how devastated some kids would be if Harry or his closest friends died. I think that JK kept that in mind when she wrote this last book.

Pam


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I really thought that Harry would die. I liked the end, but it did seem kind of cheesy. It was a little too "Happily Ever After" for me. I thought at least one of the main three would die.
> ...


That's actually probably very true. Childline had/ve extra staff on so that distraught kids (distraught from what happens in Harry Potter)can phone up and get support.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 23, 2007)

It would have been nice to learn if he fulfilled his dream of becoming an auror.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 23, 2007)

I realised to day that the ending was very anti climatic. In the other ones there was a big thing and then a few chapters to explain. this one had the big battle, explanation, little confrontation, more explanaion, little battle (2 fights) and then Harry explains everything to voldermort. Then it ends. 

Harry also pulled a Jesus. I don't know what else to call it but its the whole to conquer death you have to die. the he dies and comes back. Not exactly like Jesus but sort of. 

in the other books, details are repeated. this one repeats little. If you miss something you have to re read it by finding out where it is. I need to re read the part when they find the diadem. my brain died then and i remember little. 

Has anyone else heard the Tale of the Three Brothers before? I think I remember reading it in a Grimm brothers collection. it just seemed framiler to me. It was slightly different but still the same.


----------



## Haley (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed the Jesus thing as well. I thought of Aslan (Narnia)-a selfless, willing sacrifice, killed and maimed and then resurrected. Very similar.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2007)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Harry also pulled a Jesus.


What a genius line, lol.


----------



## kathryn303 (Jul 25, 2007)

I, personally, LOVED the 7th Harry Potter book. I thought it was sweet how he named his one kid's name Albus Severus Potter. lol Suprisingly, I didn't cry about Doby dying. I DID cry a bunch when Harry was going to his death. It was really upsetting me how he was saying stuff like "this is the end now" "I'm going to die" and stuff like that. Oh, and also where Neville was like "what's wrong Harry?"  I felt like killing myself when Harry was going to die. lol. Anyone get the part about the crying baby or whatever at Kingscrossing that Dumbledoor kept on saying to ignore? Was that a part of Voldemort or something? Oh, and I thought it was great how she mentioned Neville becoming herbology teacher at Hogwarts. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just finished, I especially*loved* the chapters'The battle of hogwarts', 'The sacking of Severus Snape' and'The Prince's tale' , I thought they were brilliant!:biggrin2:

I was so shocked when I read that part ofVoldemort's soul went into Harry - never saw that coming! And I always had a feeling Dumbledore always had a sinister plan to do with Harry, although I'm glad to know he's still good. Also I have to say I nearly cried when Lupin died, he was Harry's last real connection to his parents (since Sirius died) although I had a feeling Harry would somehow 'speak to the dead' even before reading about the Deathly Hallows. I have to say the last two lines were a bit Cheesy though!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

So what was every bodies favourite bit?

What didyou like the least?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 25, 2007)

Favourite - Harry in the Pensieve, I thought it was brilliant to finally find out what Dumbledore had kept from him all these years and it answered the old question, is Snape really good or bad?


Least favourite - Probably Lupin's death, as explained before.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

My favourite parts were when Neville killed Voldemort's snake, the part at the beginning when the death eaters attack, nice to have some action right away. I liked that Dumbledore's brother was there too, and the parts at the end with Snape. 

Didn't like that they spent so much time in the tent, I thought Fred's death was kind of unnecessary, I dunno, it just didn't seem right to me. When Dobby died, I cried so much. I also don't like that Harry came back from the dead, and Harry's children's names, Albus Severus? Too much cheese for me.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> and Harry's children's names, Albus Severus? Too much cheese for me.


:laugh:God I know, the '19 years later' bit just really didn't fit in with Joe's style of writing at all, it didn't even sound like her, I expected to hear "and they all lived happily ever after...".To be honest I though Harry should have really died,:shock: it would have been a much more dramatic ending!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 25, 2007)

Also, forgot to add - did anyone else love Kreacher?:biggrin2: I thought he turned really sweet in the end taking care of them, and he was so funny!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > and Harry's children's names, Albus Severus? Too much cheese for me.
> ...


She said she wrote the last chapter for the book after she wrote the first book (I think that was when it was, but whenever, it was a LONG time ago), so maybe that just shows her progression in her writing.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

And yes, I loved Kreacher, but I sort of felt they could have drawn him in on the battle or something. Sort of given us some sort of closure with him because he's still stranded at that house all alone *sniff*


----------



## Michaela (Jul 25, 2007)

The last part was a disappointment for me definitely, there should be a short book telling us what everyone's up to! 

It was great to see Kreacher like that, so happy! He probably would have went to live with Harry after that. :biggrin2:

I wonder how any of them got jobs without their NEWTs, would they have went to Hogwarts and done the seventh year? :?So many things we'll never know...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Moominmoo wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Michaela wrote: *
> ...


I suppose, butI remember reading the first book and hearing about this last chapter of the 7th book she had already writtenand thinking it would be amazing,but after all this time it was a bit of a let down. :?


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 26, 2007)

In case anyone missed the J.K. Rowling intervue on the Today Show, here is the run down, she gives a little more details on what has happen 19 years later.

[ame=http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19959323/#storyContinued]http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19959323/#storyContinued[/ame]


----------



## Starina (Jul 30, 2007)

I was absolutely devistated when Hedwig died. I had to put the book down, and cool off. Then I went to work and kind of moped around, everyone kept asking me what was wrong. I didn't want to tell them I was upset becauseHarry Potter'spet owldied. I was talking to my friends the day before the book came out and I knew that Snape was good. I liked the fact that he was Lily's childhood friend and truely loved her. It made him human. I also thought it was cool that he wanted Harry to look at him, so he could see Lily's eyes again before he died.

The 19 years later was frustrating. I found myself asking so many questions. I think it needed a 2 chapter epiloge, there were so many loose ends to tie up.

~Star~


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless your heart about Hedwig.

I read in the paper today that J.K Rowling said what she things happened to all the characters.

This is from the Daily Mirror, page 11.

'*JK: What happens to Harry.*

_Harry Potter author JK Rowling yesterday revealed what she thinks happened to her heroes after the last book._

_In a 90-minute web chat, she told devotees what happened to Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, the book published this month._

_Harry was named head of the Auror Department- which fights dark wizards- under the new wizard government headed by Kingsley Shacklebolt._

_Harry's wife, Ginny Weasley, played for the Holyhead Harpies, the female Quidditch team._

_Later, she left the team to raise their children, James, Albus andLily, while writing as Quidditch correspondent for the Daily Prophet._

_Ron Weasley joined his brother George as a partner in Weasley's Wizard Wheezes, their joke shop._

_Ron's wife, Hermione, helps poor creatures in the Department for the Regulation and Control of the Magical Creatures before joining the magical law enforcement squad._

_The couple had two children, Rose and Hugo._'

I know some of that we know, but others we didn't.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Tracy, some interesting info there. NowI _really_ want to know how Harry became an Auror without his NEWTs. Silly things like that annoy me


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

You could always write to JK


----------



## Michaela (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha yeah, I wonder what response I would get. 

(Though Harry probably would have gotten special treatment, he did save the world after all :biggrin2


----------



## MsBinky (Jul 31, 2007)

I really enjoyed the 7th book though I found it a lil harsh for young children. Lol. I think she couldn't have killed off any of the 3 because too many kids read it and then it just would have murdered their naivety 

I absolutely loved the pensieve part. I was really sad about the whole Dobby thing. I loved that Neville became a hero and a teacher. The part with Dudley was nice too, and also the part with Kreacher. I so expected Hagrid to die. I would have cried though if that happened. However, after reading all the books, Snape became my favorite character. I figured that he was good and that Dumbledore's death was planned. Heh!

I think it will make an awesome movie if done properly. I hope they make it a bit longer so that they try to stick to the book as much as possible.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed the number of things that contradict each other form book to book? 

In HBP, Dumbledore says that the ministry cannot detect underage magic. They can only detect magic. So if Harry used magic at the Weasleys, the ministry wouldn't know. In DH, all underage wizards have a tab to make sure they don't do underage magic.

There is no mention of visits to hogsmede before PoA. 

I know there are many others but i don't have time to look them up.


----------



## kathy5 (Aug 3, 2007)

http://the-leaky-cauldron.org/2007/7/30/j-k-rowling-web-chat-transcript





very cool



1 thing I wanted to point out

it is a l o n g shot but here goes.....

the last words in the book are these

" Harry's scar had not pained him in 19 years all was well "



well of course that conncetion was broken when Harry killed that part of him that had the connection between him & voldermore so If indeed voldermord did some how find a way to return Harry would not know it at all





also wern't there 8 horcrucks?

Harry only broke 6 Hummmmm


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

No, there were 7 horcuxs.

And Neville killed the snake....

Harry was a horcrux too.


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 5, 2007)

no it wasnt, it was snape's wand. but draco had disarmed dumbledore before he died. so therefore, he took the elder wand.


----------

